# Sticky  W95/98/ME - How To Prevent Log-In Box From Appearing During Startup



## flavallee

This will work with Windows 98SE and Windows ME:

1. Click Start - Run, type in *REGEDIT*, then click OK. This will open the registry editor.

2. Click the + in *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE - Software - Microsoft - Windows - CurrentVersion - Network*.

3. In the *Network* sub-menu, click directly on *Real Mode Net* to expose its entries in the right pane.

4. If you see *AutoLogon* listed, right-click it, then click Modify.

5. Change the value from whatever it is to *00 00 00 00* (all zeros), then click OK.

6. If *AutoLogon* is not present, right-click an empty space in the right pane, then click New - Binary Value.

7. Type in *AutoLogon* (exactly as you see it here), then press the Enter key to lock in the name.

8. Do steps #4 and #5.

9. Close the registry editor, then reboot.

The password log-in box should no longer appear.


----------



## flavallee

Just moving this post to the front. I've had people ask for it and can't find it.


----------



## Yellowdog

I tried this and it did get rid of the log in box at startup, but some of my icons were missing and my desktop background was missing/ changed? Any way around that?


----------



## flavallee

The registry tweak will get rid of the password log-in box. It will *not* have any effects on the desktop appearance.


----------



## flavallee

Bump


----------



## Yellowdog

I am not too concerned with the log in box, but have another problem that is semi-related? I have a dial up connection and before all my programs have loaded at startup, this "other" dial up connection box appears. It looks different than the normal one and I don't know why it is popping up or how to get rid of it permanently? Any ideas?


----------



## flavallee

YellowDog:

This post is just to show people how to use this registry tweak.

You need to post your problem in a separate thread in either the *Windows 95/98/ME* section or the *Windows NT/2000/XP* section.


----------



## Yellowdog

Thank you, I will do that.


----------



## flavallee

Bumping this forward again.


----------



## flavallee

bump


----------



## flavallee

bump


----------



## ramdog

Is there a way to disable this in XP?


----------



## flavallee

Beats me. Someone in the Windows NT/2000/XP forum may know how. This registry tweak only works with Windows 95/98/ME.


----------



## Bryan

In Windows XP, just goto the ControlPanel, click on "UserAccounts", then "Change Account" and select "Remove My Password".


----------



## flavallee

Thanks, Bryan. I knew someone would have an answer for him.


----------



## Bryan

Your welcome ...


----------



## flavallee

bump


----------



## Bryan

I "stuck" this thread for you so it stays at the top. It really belongs in the "Windows 95/98/ME Archives" forum but I'm not sure how many people look there for it, so I'll leave it in "Tips and Tricks" ...


----------



## flavallee

Thanks bunches, Bryan. 

This'll save me from having to bump it to the front periodically so it doesn't get lost when it gets to page #2, #3, etc..


----------



## Big-K

There're more important tips ya know..


----------



## Bryan

Thanks for your thoughts but I thought otherwise so I stuck it ...


----------



## flavallee

B_K:

I don't feel that my tip deserves any more attention than most of the other tips, but I still appreciate Bryan's effort in posting it in a such a way as to keep it from getting lost in the crowd.


----------



## Bryan

It's one that many people come looking for so I stuck it. Nothing more and nothing less than that ... If I see any others that are very common issues, I'll stick them, too.

BTW, I really should move it to W95/98/ME Archives and stick it there but I don't think many people look there for it and other common issues. It seems like Tips and Tricks is a forum that most goto first looking for common issues ...


----------



## Bryan

Frank, I'm going to close this so that when people come along with the same issue, they don't start using this thread for their issues instead of starting a new thread. If you disagree let me know and I'll rethink it.

Anyone trying to follow this Tip without success, please start a new thread for your problem in the W95/98/ME forum and someone will help you. Please let us know in the post that you tried to follow the instructions in the Tips forum to eliminate the logon box but were unsuccessful. Thanks ...


----------

